# Delhi 1430 with Evinrude 9.9



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 29, 2012)

well i finally got a little time and the weather decided to cooperate (except for the extreme heat!) and i got some work done on the Delhi 1430 and the Evinrude 9.9... FINALLY got the 9.9 running! (i bought it on craigslist from a guy who said it ran a couple months ago and that he put it in storage and now it wont run... dont think he told me the truth! lol) the outboard has no neutral for some reason? (if anyone knows where i should start on fixing that it would be amazing!) and the throttle is really bad the teeth dont mesh up and i probably will have to buy a new tiller handle? 

heres some pics and a video of the Evinrude running....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIe6mDNMxC8&feature=youtu.be




the outboard was missing the Tilt Pin...


it doesnt look like this motor had been running in a long time!! lol... original rubber float


out with the old transom





















got all the wood work done.... and coated with Thompson's Water Seal. was thinking about getting the carpet laid today but right now i dont really feel like getting off the couch!


----------



## JRyno10 (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like its going to be built just like the original buckshot, I sure its going to look great! Do you plan to keep this boat as well, or sell it to pay off the "Big Shots Big Brother". I have a question about your transom, the piece of wood on the outside, does that help the backside not cave in with the weight/pressure the motor mount puts on the transom? I just got a 1968 6hp evinrude and I think I will need to add that piece of wood. What do you think?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 30, 2012)

JRyno10 said:


> Looks like its going to be built just like the original buckshot, I sure its going to look great! Do you plan to keep this boat as well, or sell it to pay off the "Big Shots Big Brother". I have a question about your transom, the piece of wood on the outside, does that help the backside not cave in with the weight/pressure the motor mount puts on the transom? I just got a 1968 6hp evinrude and I think I will need to add that piece of wood. What do you think?




its gonna be similar to Buckshot... but better because it will be simple and clean... and wait till you see the carpet i have picked out for it!  i am planning on selling this set-up and giving the money to my fiance for our wedding. (she deserves it for putting up with my new "obsession" lol...)

as far as the transom... the wood on the outside of the boat does a dual purpose for me. it does add some extra support but mostly i like it to make the transom a little thicker for your motor to clamp down on. when i didnt have the extra wood on the transom i had to use all the threads on my trolling motor to clamp it down and i didnt feel it was as secure as i would have liked.


----------



## J.P. (Jul 30, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> as far as the transom... the wood on the outside of the boat does a dual purpose for me. it does add some extra support but mostly i like it to make the transom a little thicker for your motor to clamp down on. when i didnt have the extra wood on the transom i had to use all the threads on my trolling motor to clamp it down and i didnt feel it was as secure as i would have liked.



aside from the added thickness, i like to put sacrificial surfaces on the inside and outside of my transom because my motors do not live on the boat,....with repetitive install/uninstall, the motor clamp can put nasty dents/scratches on a bare transom...these sacrificial pieces are just bolted on, and can be easily replaced when they're badly chewed up....


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 31, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> well i finally got a little time and the weather decided to cooperate (except for the extreme heat!) and i got some work done on the Delhi 1430 and the Evinrude 9.9... FINALLY got the 9.9 running! (i bought it on craigslist from a guy who said it ran a couple months ago and that he put it in storage and now it wont run... dont think he told me the truth! lol) the outboard has no neutral for some reason? (if anyone knows where i should start on fixing that it would be amazing!) and the throttle is really bad the teeth dont mesh up and i probably will have to buy a new tiller handle?
> 
> heres some pics and a video of the Evinrude running....
> 
> ...



your gonna be a tad bit upset...that thompsons water seal is a no no for aluminum, it will start to eat through it and i would get it out of there. i have some pics of what it did to my benches after a couple months...thankfully i was unhappy with my mod and stripped it down or i would have never caught it. i will post them for you tomorrow when i get to my other computer with the pics.
at first i thought it wasnt the thompsons but came to the conclusion thats all it could have been so i cleaned it all up and then clamped a small peice of aluminum to a peice of ply and checked now and then and sure enough the two did not get along very well lol! i got picks of my test too.... other than that its a cool lil boat, ya gonna carpet it? oh and you can seal your ply with spar or something of that nature.....


----------



## JRyno10 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shawnfish were you using pressure treated plywood? The reason I ask is because I know that the PT plywood will do said damage to aluminum. I haven't heard of anyone else saying that Thompsons Water Sealant is a bad choice.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow... I never heard of Thompson water seal causing damage to aluminum? Well luckily I only coated the top sides of the wood and I wrap the carpet underneath so the wood won't be in direct contact with the aluminum! Thank you for the heads up! What kind of plywood were you using? I know pressure treated wood causes corrosion also. 


I am planning on carpeting tonight so some more pictures should be posted later!


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 31, 2012)

no it was regular plywood, im trying to find my card with the pictures for ya so i can upload them....im tellin ya though you do not wanna carpet that and leave it on the boat...


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 31, 2012)

JRyno10 said:


> I haven't heard of anyone else saying that Thompsons Water Sealant is a bad choice.



I would say it is a bad choice. Haven't heard of the aluminum compatibility issues, but it is a rather poor sealant when compared to spar urethane. If you plan on selling it though, I'd leave it as is.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 31, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> no it was regular plywood, im trying to find my card with the pictures for ya so i can upload them....im tellin ya though you do not wanna carpet that and leave it on the boat...




well thats disappointing to hear... i dont have the time or money to re-do all the wood so this will be a learning lesson for me! if you do find those pictures please post them! 

also... i love your signature!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 31, 2012)

got the carpet laid tonight... i love this dark grey/black carpet!!! i think i am going to use it in my 1436! i really like the way this boat is turning out! its a really nice boat and still light weight! everything is clean and simple...

ill let the pictures speak for themselves...















im not finished yet... still have to add handles to the back of the boat and seal up all the old rivet holes and "button up" the transom... add some pole holders and a few other odds and ends!


----------



## JRyno10 (Aug 2, 2012)

It looks great! Nice job!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 2, 2012)

JRyno10 said:


> It looks great! Nice job!



X2 =D> =D>


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 2, 2012)

thank you guys! im actually going to take her out on her maiden voyage tomorrow night in a small lake! hopefully shes a lucky boat cause i havent been having ANY luck fishing lately!


----------



## J.P. (Aug 2, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> hopefully shes a lucky boat cause i havent
> been having ANY luck fishing lately!


uh oh..................what if she's lucky? will you still sell even when it gives you one of your best fishing trips? :twisted:


----------



## Mutt22Ky (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking good man! How much space do you leave on your carpeted boards to wrap it around for a nice fit? FISH ON!


----------



## Brandon (Aug 3, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> thank you guys! im actually going to take her out on her maiden voyage tomorrow night in a small lake! hopefully shes a lucky boat cause i havent been having ANY luck fishing lately!



She looks great man! Great job  Which lake are you taking her out on?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 3, 2012)

J.P. said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully shes a lucky boat cause i havent
> ...




had a fun fishing trip! i caught 3 large mouth bass (finesse worm with pumpkin head) and 2 crappie 10inches long (on "gulp" brand minnows) and lots of little yellow perch. 


unortunately i will still have to sell this boat! i dont know who made this rule up and why they told my fiance.... but aparantly im only allowed to have one boat! haha


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 3, 2012)

Mutt22Ky said:


> Looking good man! How much space do you leave on your carpeted boards to wrap it around for a nice fit? FISH ON!




after cutting the hatch out of the plywood i went and cut an extra 1/4inch off of the platform to make room for the carpet. it is still tight but just the right amount of tightness so that it doesnt flop around while trailering.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 3, 2012)

Brandon said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > thank you guys! im actually going to take her out on her maiden voyage tomorrow night in a small lake! hopefully shes a lucky boat cause i havent been having ANY luck fishing lately!
> ...




went out on the "Budweiser lake" or "hoffman lake" whatever you call it? had fun! my first time but that lake shows promise for a va beach lake


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 9, 2012)

who likes my new trailer!!!? haha... what did i get myself into?















gonna need alot of work but i think in the end it will make a great trailer! (if it turns out better than my other trailer i am going to keep it and sell the other one)


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 9, 2012)

How did you get it home?(with the flat)


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 9, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> How did you get it home?(with the flat)




lol... well i was really worried that it wouldnt make the whole trip and that i would mess something up on the LONG trip home... from across the street! haha 

its been sitting in my across the street neighbor's front yard for SEVERAL years. i saw him outside the other day and asked if he wanted to sell it cause i have 2 boats and only 1 trailer. he said $150 and i said sold! 

im gonna go to harbor freight and see how much tires are (what size should i get? it has 5.30x12 AND 4.80x12 on there now) and if its not too much $ i may get a couple new rims as well? this weekend i will probably tear all that wooden box off and then pressure wash the trailer to get rid of the years of spiders and filth.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 9, 2012)

haha. you should get some bearing buddies to. Do the lights work?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 9, 2012)

i dont know if the lights work? didnt even try them yet haha... i have a brand new in box set of trailer lights so they will probably go on the trailer this weekend also. man i have alot of work to do! i also am going to try to convert my middle bench seat storage on my Lowe 1436 into a livewell this weekend! and build some pole holders, and re-do the decking/carpet in my Lowe 1436... and... and... and.... it never ends!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 11, 2012)

got some work done today... trailer is actually in pretty good shape! i may keep it for my bigger boat? its needs a little money and love but its a solid trailer!


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2012)

Bunks,a winch and maybe some guide-ons and it looks perfect,nice find.


----------



## Scott1298 (Aug 12, 2012)

I like the clean design of this one, I find the extras are more trouble & weight than they're worth a lot of times =D> . It's obvious you've done this before; you know what you want, and you're working faster. You're carpeting everything, do you cover your boats faithfully when you're not using them (I don't want to sit on wet/rotting carpet every time I fish, so have avoided it to this point)? I'm interested in your opinion(s) on carpet :?: 

Cheers,


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 12, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> I like the clean design of this one, I find the extras are more trouble & weight than they're worth a lot of times =D> . It's obvious you've done this before; you know what you want, and you're working faster. You're carpeting everything, do you cover your boats faithfully when you're not using them (I don't want to sit on wet/rotting carpet every time I fish, so have avoided it to this point)? I'm interested in your opinion(s) on carpet :?:
> 
> Cheers,




thank you!!!

i am a big fan of carpet... not only does it look good but it feels way better than sitting/standing on scorching hot aluminum! i do however throw a tarp over my boat when not in use...


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey..I havent check in on your mod in a while I thought I was losing it with all the boats you are working on lol. Very cool, enjoy.

Hey, which seats do you prefer? I noticed on boat #2 you went with the plastic with cushions. Are they comfortable? I was think about adding that type as well because Im assuming they are alot lighter than the other boats seats.

thanks...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 13, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Hey..I havent check in on your mod in a while I thought I was losing it with all the boats you are working on lol. Very cool, enjoy.
> 
> Hey, which seats do you prefer? I noticed on boat #2 you went with the plastic with cushions. Are they comfortable? I was think about adding that type as well because Im assuming they are alot lighter than the other boats seats.
> 
> thanks...




well originally i like the all padded seats.... but then i bought those plastic/cushion seats and i like them better! i dont know that they are any lighter but they are wider and feel a little more sturdy. also on a hot sweaty day your not sitting on leather type seats.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 13, 2012)

not much... but i added pole holders to the boat today. simple but efficient!


----------



## J.P. (Aug 14, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> (what size should i get? it has 5.30x12 AND 4.80x12 on there now) and if its not too much $ i may get a couple new rims as well?



another nice score for you. congrats...

rims look good, save the money for something else. with the tires off, coat the whole thing in epoxy paint and they'll look good as new. about tire size, bigger is better for long distance towing, smaller is better for shallow ramps...from what i see in your reports, i think your fising grounds are nearby?

don't paint the trailer frame, it appears to be galvanized...there's a paint you can use to touch up rust spots...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

got a little more work done... painted the evinrude and added the front seat. also picked up a minn kota 30lb thrust trolling motor. the boat is now ready to move on to its next owner! sadly my fiance says it needs to go! i dont see the problem in having two boats!? :LOL2:


----------



## TheMaestro (Aug 21, 2012)

Why are you selling the big one instead of the small one? .....and what item is your fiancee selling on her end... I mean fair is fair.... LOL!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 21, 2012)

TheMaestro said:


> Why are you selling the big one instead of the small one? .....and what item is your fiancee selling on her end... I mean fair is fair.... LOL!




i am selling the small one... this Delhi with the 9.9 is only 1430 and my Lowe is 1436... Buckshot is already sold. sorry for the confusion :/

as far as my fiance goes... i just asked her what you said and she just started laughing! lol... :LOL2:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 23, 2012)

a few more "finished product" pictures...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 9, 2012)

boat, trailer, motor.... have all been sold and on to a new home! i believe the new owner of the boat will take care of her and get great use out of her!




now on to the next project!


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 9, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> TheMaestro said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you selling the big one instead of the small one? .....and what item is your fiancee selling on her end... I mean fair is fair.... LOL!
> ...



I'm the boss at my house... my wife says I can be!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 9, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> I'm the boss at my house... my wife says I can be!





haha... i love that! :LOL2:


----------



## coreyprashaw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey new here, I bought a 10 foot tin can and decided after seeing your mod to the 14 that I wanted one too! lol. But I bought my 1432 and am starting to think a 32 inch wide boat would be to tippy to stand on the upper deck? How's the experience with a 30 inch boat?


----------



## sparsons (Jan 21, 2013)

My new Jon is 1430. About how much did these mods cost if you don't mind me asking


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 21, 2013)

coreyprashaw said:


> Hey new here, I bought a 10 foot tin can and decided after seeing your mod to the 14 that I wanted one too! lol. But I bought my 1432 and am starting to think a 32 inch wide boat would be to tippy to stand on the upper deck? How's the experience with a 30 inch boat?




i have no problems fishing the front deck of this boat or my other boat... i even had a front deck on my 12foot and loved it too! i just keep the deck right above the bench seat hight and havent had any issues with stability!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 21, 2013)

sparsons said:


> My new Jon is 1430. About how much did these mods cost if you don't mind me asking




well that depends on all that your wanting to do... you can get two 8foot sheets of plywood for about $60ish and the carpet is about $35ish... then you will need screws and hardware. and if you plan on adding electronics and whatever else.... seats are about $60 a piece or more after the seat/post/swivel. it can be pretty expensive or you can stay to a minimum and keep it around $100ish


----------



## sparsons (Jan 22, 2013)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> sparsons said:
> 
> 
> > My new Jon is 1430. About how much did these mods cost if you don't mind me asking
> ...




Thank you. I really like this setup. It's pretty stable up front?


----------

